# Concealed holster question



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a concealed holster for my P99 and the box says right hand draw. It the kind that is designed to fit in your pants with a clip. The problem is if I put it in the small of my back the handle is better reached left handed than right.

Should it be riding closer to my right hip?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

yup...a right hander can't use a right hand draw IWB holster as a small of back holster, you'd need a left hand draw. SOB holsters are also canted the opposite way from hip holsters...BTW you won't find many here that like SOB carry for several reasons.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

HEH Nice picture Bruce. :mrgreen:

Neutral cant IWB holsters are not made for small of back carry (SOB). The body mechanics do not support a proper draw stroke for most people. If you look at a dedicated SOB holster, you will not that it is canted. If you want to carry SOB, buy an SOB holster. 

Be prepared for some postings about how this is a bad idea. There is an urban legend of injury associated with falling on a holstered gun worn SOB. We sell hundreds of these holsters on a yearly basis. We have NEVER received this complaint.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Should it be riding closer to my right hip?[/QUOTE said:


> Yep
> 
> :smt1099


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, some good food for thought.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> HEH Nice picture Bruce. :mrgreen:


I knew you'd like it. :smt023


----------

